# NEC - Nine Entertainment Co. Holdings



## MrBurns (29 October 2013)

Not for me thanks



> Channel Nine set to re-list on stock exchange with value of up to $2.9 billion
> 
> Channel Nine is set to re-list on the Australian share market in early December after nearly 20 years in private hands.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-29/channel-nine-set-to-re-list-on-stock-exchange/5053928


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 October 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*

So let me get this straight - they were in huge debt problems a couple of years ago, negotiated and came to an agreement to sell their equity to the creditors, only so the creditors could subsequently (now) try to sell it at a higher price to us?


----------



## sydboy007 (30 October 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*

Lets see how pretty a girl they have to spruik this one on the punters.

Hopefuly the memories of Myer are still strong.


----------



## MrBurns (30 October 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*

I don't like the look of Gyngell, the whole place is a boys club with Mcguire and Sam Newman, their morning show is a crock with that tosser Stefanovic and the other wan*** Richard Wilkins and even the sports reporter Ben Fodham is a Stefanovic copy

Mcguire cant even pronounce the name of the show he hosts.........I wouldn't watch the Channel let alone buy shares in it.....on principle.


----------



## Happy2be (30 October 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*

It's time Channel 9 was redistributed amongst those that are left in the industry.    9 you are dead to me.


----------



## SeekingYields (1 November 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*

I'm not touching this with a 10 foot pole


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 November 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*



Happy2be said:


> It's time Channel 9 was redistributed amongst those that are left in the industry.    9 you are dead to me.



This network wrecks every program they have with constant schedule changes, starting half an hour before the stated time, showing episodes in the wrong order and so on.

If it's that difficult for viewers to actually watch it, then suffice to say I won't be going anywhere near it as an investment.


----------



## McLovin (4 November 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*

This IPO isn't that bad. There's some good growth potential in the Live and Digital segments. TV has been flat, but as a medium it is holding it's own, as compared to newspapers. If I had the money a few years ago when Nine was trying to flog Ticketek I would have bought the whole thing. How many businesses have the luxury of being able to charge people $6.50 to email them a ticket that cost $25. Not surprisingly the margins are fat.


----------



## Judd (5 November 2013)

*Re: Channel 9 relisting*

Private equity getting out usually means, to me at least, filling their pockets at the punters expense.  Not for me this one.


----------



## VSntchr (5 April 2016)

Well it's safe to say that the market is still in the mood of severely punishing downgrades! 

Big fall from NEC today after announcing revenue is down 11% over the PCP for the quarter. 
TV share estimate is also lowered to 37%.

They state that the digital trends are continuing on (would that be the falling revenue or improved EBIT??  )

The obvious peers have taken a bath as well with SWM down over 10%, although it has run hard recently so not suprised to see the top chopped off.


----------



## skc (5 April 2016)

VSntchr said:


> Well it's safe to say that the market is still in the mood of severely punishing downgrades!
> 
> Big fall from NEC today after announcing revenue is down 11% over the PCP for the quarter.
> TV share estimate is also lowered to 37%.
> ...




I don't remember the last time I watched live TV.... it's a dying media that's only going to get worse with the likes of Netflix etc.

SWM was a no brainer short from open... didn't make nearly enough off it though. :bad:

P.S. More value is lost on NEC than the DSH float... I wonder if there should be a senate inquiry on this as well?


----------



## notting (13 October 2016)

skc said:


> I don't remember the last time I watched live TV.... it's a dying media that's only going to get worse with the likes of Netflix etc.
> 
> SWM was a no brainer short from open... didn't make nearly enough off it though. :bad:
> 
> P.S. More value is lost on NEC than the DSH float... I wonder if there should be a senate inquiry on this as well?




Yeh but.

Looking at the volume and Wespac, BT Investments and Big Maq all buying it up. Perpetual dumped some at the same time.  The volumes were unusually large and it offloaded some baggage for a good profit in the selling of Southern cross.  That looks to me like its priming itself up perhaps back to private equity or I dunno maybe James channeling Dad and going to have a crack with some of the cash he got for selling some crown.

Worth a punt right here, I reckon.  

You heard from me first!!   - 0.94


----------



## kid hustlr (3 May 2018)

To me this is the an absolutely A1 Set Up.

Hard to show on the yahoo finance screen but in effect:

- Stock threatening to break ATH with a nice consolidation pattern
- Outstanding 2 day bar pattern the last 2 days
- Some type of fundamental catalyst, there was a MQG presentation about how they are moving towards online and 'Stan' etc. They mentioned Netflix in there which is all they really needed to do.
- Hot market







My order has been jumped/gapped this morning - interesting to see what to do from there. @peter2 Do you have much experience with the gapping of buy to open orders? If it comes back go me now I almost don't want it?

As an aside, very hot market right now and I am wary of perhaps a pullback in the coming days. 5 day ROC on the XAO is very high.


----------



## Trav. (13 July 2020)

NEC popped up in my scan tonight and to be honest I have never really paid any attention to it before.

But with the Voice on in the background maybe that is why I was drawn to this  tonight

Counter Trend triggered buy on the chart below and closed @ $1.40, so if this can hold we might see some more positive action


----------

